# كيف أؤمن بالمسيح؟



## My Rock (9 فبراير 2009)

سلام و نعمة رب المجد
نظراً لكثرة المواضيع و الاسئلة من الاخوة و الاخوات الذين يتسألون عن كيفية الأيمان بالمسيحية, لذلك اقدمنا على طرح موضوع منفصل يشرح خطوات الأيمان بالمسيحية, مُصلين ان يكون الموضوع دليل لكل باحث عن الحق, مصلين ان يقود الرب خطوات كل باحث صادق اليه بدون تدخلات و تأثيرات بشرية.​بداية نحب ان نوضح اننا كمسيحيين لا نستعمل مصطلح اعتناق المسيحية لكن بالاحرى نسمي ايماننا المسيحي (المُتعلق بشخص المسيح بصورة مباشرة) الايمان بالمسيح.

 
و السؤال يطرح نفسه, ما هو الأيمان بالمسيح؟

 الايمان بالمسيح (الله الظاهر بالجسد) هو ايمان بخطة الله لخلاص البشرية و عمله و فدائه و كفارته. الأيمان المسيحي 
هو الأيمان بأن الله تجسد و ظهر بالجسد ليبذل هذا الجسد كفارة عنا بسبب خطايانا و معصيتنا. الله يُعلن لنا في الكتاب المقدس ان الجميع اخطأوا فلا خلاص بأعمالنا لاننا كلنا نخطئ و كلنا نعصي شرائع الله في الكتاب المقدس, و كان التكفير قديماً عن طريق تقديم الذبائح الحيوانية في العهد القديم, الى ان اتى المسيح و قدم جدسه كفارة عن الجميع مرة واحدة: 

العبرانيين الأصحاح 9 العدد 12 
[q-bible]وَلَيْسَ بِدَمِ تُيُوسٍ وَعُجُولٍ، بَلْ بِدَمِ نَفْسِهِ، دَخَلَ مَرَّةً وَاحِدَةً إِلَى الأَقْدَاسِ، فَوَجَدَ فِدَاءً أَبَدِيّاً.[/q-bible]

بطرس 1 الأصحاح 3 العدد 18 
[q-bible]فَإِنَّ *الْمَسِيحَ* أَيْضاً *تَأَلَّمَ مَرَّةً* وَاحِدَةً *مِنْ أَجْلِ الْخَطَايَا،* الْبَارُّ مِنْ أَجْلِ الأَثَمَةِ، *لِكَيْ يُقَرِّبَنَا**إِلَى اللهِ، مُمَاتاً فِي الْجَسَدِ وَلَكِنْ مُحْيىً فِي الرُّوحِ،*[/q-bible]

​فالله ظهر بالجسد و قدمه هذا الجسد الطاهر على الصليب فدائا لخطايانا و خطايا كل من يؤمن به و قام في  اليوم الثالث معلناً النصرة على الموت و مكملاً لخطته لخلاص البشرية.

 
قد تتسأل عزيزي الباحث, لماذا اؤمن بالمسيح؟ ما الذي يضمنه لي الايمان بالمسيح؟

الأيمان بالمسيح يضمن لك الحصول على كفارته و خلاصه لغفران خطاياك, فالأيمان بالمسيح يضمن لك التبرير فالذي يؤمن بالمسيح لا يدان بل تكون له الحياة الابدية في ملكوته. الايمان بالمسيح يضمن للمؤمن سكون الروح القدس فيه كمعزي و معين له في حياته على الارض. الايمان بالمسيح يضمن لك علاقة مباشرة مع الله اذ تم الصلح بدم المسيح و الهفوة التي كانت بين الله و الانسان جسرت بدم المسيح.
الأيمان بالمسيح يؤهلك للعيش بقداسة فروحه القدوس و تعاليمه القدوسة تعضدك و تدفع لحياة القداسة.
 
 *اذا وصلت الى هذه السطور, قد يكون اهم سؤال لديك هو, **كيف اؤمن بالمسيح؟ ما هي خطوات الايمان بالمسيح؟ *
​
 الأيمان بالمسيح هو ايمان ناتج عن قناعة و فهم, عن قراءة و فحص للكتاب المقدس و العقيدة المسيحية. يجب ان تكون مقتنعاً و فاهما للايمان المسيحي و خطوة ايمانك يجب ان تكون نابعة عن اقتناع تام.

فالكتاب المقدس يعرف لنا الأيمان: 
عبرانيين 11
[q-bible]1 *وَأَمَّا الإِيمَانُ فَهُوَ الثِّقَةُ بِمَا يُرْجَى وَالإِيقَانُ بِأُمُورٍ لاَ تُرَى*. 
2 فَإِنَّهُ فِي هَذَا شُهِدَ لِلْقُدَمَاءِ. 
3 *بِالإِيمَانِ نَفْهَمُ أَنَّ الْعَالَمِينَ أُتْقِنَتْ بِكَلِمَةِ اللهِ،* حَتَّى لَمْ يَتَكَوَّنْ مَا يُرَى مِمَّا هُوَ ظَاهِرٌ. 
4 *بِالإِيمَانِ قَدَّمَ هَابِيلُ لِلَّهِ ذَبِيحَةً أَفْضَلَ مِنْ قَايِينَ،* فَبِهِ شُهِدَ لَهُ أَنَّهُ بَارٌّ، إِذْ شَهِدَ اللهُ لِقَرَابِينِهِ. وَبِهِ، وَإِنْ مَاتَ، يَتَكَلَّمْ بَعْدُ! 
*5 بِالإِيمَانِ نُقِلَ أَخْنُوخُ لِكَيْ لاَ يَرَى الْمَوْتَ،* وَلَمْ يُوجَدْ لأَنَّ اللهَ نَقَلَهُ - إِذْ قَبْلَ نَقْلِهِ شُهِدَ لَهُ بِأَنَّهُ قَدْ أَرْضَى اللهَ. 
6 *وَلَكِنْ بِدُونِ إِيمَانٍ لاَ يُمْكِنُ إِرْضَاؤُهُ، لأَنَّهُ يَجِبُ أَنَّ الَّذِي يَأْتِي إِلَى اللهِ يُؤْمِنُ بِأَنَّهُ مَوْجُودٌ*، وَأَنَّهُ يُجَازِي الَّذِينَ يَطْلُبُونَهُ. 
7 *بِالإِيمَانِ نُوحٌ لَمَّا أُوحِيَ إِلَيْهِ عَنْ أُمُورٍ لَمْ تُرَ بَعْدُ خَافَ، فَبَنَى فُلْكاً لِخَلاَصِ بَيْتِهِ*، فَبِهِ دَانَ الْعَالَمَ، وَصَارَ وَارِثاً لِلْبِرِّ الَّذِي حَسَبَ الإِيمَانِ. 
8 *بِالإِيمَانِ إِبْرَاهِيمُ لَمَّا دُعِيَ أَطَاعَ أَنْ يَخْرُجَ إِلَى الْمَكَانِ الَّذِي كَانَ عَتِيداً أَنْ يَأْخُذَهُ مِيرَاثاً، فَخَرَجَ وَهُوَ لاَ يَعْلَمُ إِلَى أَيْنَ يَأْتِي*. 
9 *بِالإِيمَانِ تَغَرَّبَ فِي أَرْضِ الْمَوْعِدِ كَأَنَّهَا غَرِيبَةٌ،* سَاكِناً فِي خِيَامٍ مَعَ إِسْحَاقَ وَيَعْقُوبَ الْوَارِثَيْنِ مَعَهُ لِهَذَا الْمَوْعِدِ عَيْنِهِ. 
10 لأَنَّهُ كَانَ يَنْتَظِرُ الْمَدِينَةَ الَّتِي لَهَا الأَسَاسَاتُ، الَّتِي صَانِعُهَا وَبَارِئُهَا اللهُ. 
11 *بِالإِيمَانِ سَارَةُ نَفْسُهَا أَيْضاً أَخَذَتْ قُدْرَةً عَلَى إِنْشَاءِ نَسْلٍ،* وَبَعْدَ وَقْتِ السِّنِّ وَلَدَتْ، إِذْ حَسِبَتِ الَّذِي وَعَدَ صَادِقاً. 
12 لِذَلِكَ وُلِدَ أَيْضاً مِنْ وَاحِدٍ، وَذَلِكَ مِنْ مُمَاتٍ، مِثْلُ نُجُومِ السَّمَاءِ فِي الْكَثْرَةِ، وَكَالرَّمْلِ الَّذِي عَلَى شَاطِئِ الْبَحْرِ الَّذِي لاَ يُعَدُّ. 
13 *فِي الإِيمَانِ مَاتَ هَؤُلاَءِ أَجْمَعُونَ، وَهُمْ لَمْ يَنَالُوا الْمَوَاعِيدَ، بَلْ مِنْ بَعِيدٍ نَظَرُوهَا وَصَدَّقُوهَا وَحَيُّوهَا، وَأَقَرُّوا بِأَنَّهُمْ غُرَبَاءُ وَنُزَلاَءُ عَلَى الأَرْضِ*. 
14 فَإِنَّ الَّذِينَ يَقُولُونَ مِثْلَ هَذَا يُظْهِرُونَ أَنَّهُمْ يَطْلُبُونَ وَطَناً. 
15 فَلَوْ ذَكَرُوا ذَلِكَ الَّذِي خَرَجُوا مِنْهُ، لَكَانَ لَهُمْ فُرْصَةٌ لِلرُّجُوعِ. 
16 *وَلَكِنِ الآنَ يَبْتَغُونَ وَطَناً أَفْضَلَ، أَيْ سَمَاوِيّاً. لِذَلِكَ لاَ يَسْتَحِي بِهِمِ اللهُ أَنْ يُدْعَى إِلَهَهُمْ، لأَنَّهُ أَعَدَّ لَهُمْ مَدِينَةً.* 
17 *بِالإِيمَانِ قَدَّمَ إِبْرَاهِيمُ إِسْحَاقَ وَهُوَ مُجَرَّبٌ* - قَدَّمَ الَّذِي قَبِلَ الْمَوَاعِيدَ، وَحِيدَهُ 
18 الَّذِي قِيلَ لَهُ: «إِنَّهُ بِإِسْحَاقَ يُدْعَى لَكَ نَسْلٌ». 
19 إِذْ حَسِبَ أَنَّ اللهَ قَادِرٌ عَلَى الإِقَامَةِ مِنَ الأَمْوَاتِ أَيْضاً، الَّذِينَ مِنْهُمْ أَخَذَهُ أَيْضاً فِي مِثَالٍ. 
20 *بِالإِيمَانِ إِسْحَاقُ بَارَكَ يَعْقُوبَ وَعِيسُو* مِنْ جِهَةِ أُمُورٍ عَتِيدَةٍ. 
21 *بِالإِيمَانِ يَعْقُوبُ عِنْدَ مَوْتِهِ بَارَكَ كُلَّ وَاحِدٍ مِنِ ابْنَيْ يُوسُفَ،* وَسَجَدَ عَلَى رَأْسِ عَصَاهُ. 
22 *بِالإِيمَانِ يُوسُفُ عِنْدَ مَوْتِهِ ذَكَرَ خُرُوجَ بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ* وَأَوْصَى مِنْ جِهَةِ عِظَامِهِ. 
23* بِالإِيمَانِ مُوسَى، بَعْدَمَا وُلِدَ، أَخْفَاهُ أَبَوَاهُ ثَلاَثَةَ أَشْهُرٍ،* لأَنَّهُمَا رَأَيَا الصَّبِيَّ جَمِيلاً، وَلَمْ يَخْشَيَا أَمْرَ الْمَلِكِ. 
24 *بِالإِيمَانِ مُوسَى لَمَّا كَبِرَ أَبَى أَنْ يُدْعَى ابْنَ ابْنَةِ فِرْعَوْنَ،* 
25 مُفَضِّلاً بِالأَحْرَى أَنْ يُذَلَّ مَعَ شَعْبِ اللهِ عَلَى أَنْ يَكُونَ لَهُ تَمَتُّعٌ وَقْتِيٌّ بِالْخَطِيَّةِ، 
26 حَاسِباً عَارَ الْمَسِيحِ غِنًى أَعْظَمَ مِنْ خَزَائِنِ مِصْرَ، لأَنَّهُ كَانَ يَنْظُرُ إِلَى الْمُجَازَاةِ. 
27 *بِالإِيمَانِ تَرَكَ مِصْرَ غَيْرَ خَائِفٍ مِنْ غَضَبِ الْمَلِكِ،* لأَنَّهُ تَشَدَّدَ، كَأَنَّهُ يَرَى مَنْ لاَ يُرَى. 
28* بِالإِيمَانِ صَنَعَ الْفِصْحَ وَرَشَّ الدَّمَ لِئَلاَّ يَمَسَّهُمُ الَّذِي أَهْلَكَ الأَبْكَارَ*. 
29 *بِالإِيمَانِ اجْتَازُوا فِي الْبَحْرِ الأَحْمَرِ كَمَا فِي الْيَابِسَةِ،* الأَمْرُ الَّذِي لَمَّا شَرَعَ فِيهِ الْمِصْرِيُّونَ غَرِقُوا. 
30 *بِالإِيمَانِ سَقَطَتْ أَسْوَارُ أَرِيحَا بَعْدَمَا طِيفَ حَوْلَهَا سَبْعَةَ أَيَّامٍ*. 
31* بِالإِيمَانِ رَاحَابُ الزَّانِيَةُ لَمْ تَهْلِكْ مَعَ الْعُصَاةِ،* إِذْ قَبِلَتِ الْجَاسُوسَيْنِ بِسَلاَمٍ. 
32 *وَمَاذَا أَقُولُ أَيْضاً؟ لأَنَّهُ يُعْوِزُنِي الْوَقْتُ إِنْ أَخْبَرْتُ عَنْ جِدْعُونَ، وَبَارَاقَ، وَشَمْشُونَ، وَيَفْتَاحَ، وَدَاوُدَ، وَصَمُوئِيلَ، وَالأَنْبِيَاءِ،* 
33* الَّذِينَ بِالإِيمَانِ قَهَرُوا مَمَالِكَ، صَنَعُوا بِرّاً، نَالُوا مَوَاعِيدَ، سَدُّوا أَفْوَاهَ أُسُودٍ، 
34 أَطْفَأُوا قُوَّةَ النَّارِ، نَجَوْا مِنْ حَدِّ السَّيْفِ، تَقَّوُوا مِنْ ضُعْفٍ، صَارُوا أَشِدَّاءَ فِي الْحَرْبِ، هَزَمُوا جُيُوشَ غُرَبَاءَ، 
*35 أَخَذَتْ نِسَاءٌ أَمْوَاتَهُنَّ بِقِيَامَةٍ. وَآخَرُونَ عُذِّبُوا وَلَمْ يَقْبَلُوا النَّجَاةَ لِكَيْ يَنَالُوا قِيَامَةً أَفْضَلَ. 
36 وَآخَرُونَ تَجَرَّبُوا فِي هُزُءٍ وَجَلْدٍ، ثُمَّ فِي قُيُودٍ أَيْضاً وَحَبْسٍ. 
37 رُجِمُوا، نُشِرُوا، جُرِّبُوا، مَاتُوا قَتْلاً بِالسَّيْفِ، طَافُوا فِي جُلُودِ غَنَمٍ وَجُلُودِ مِعْزَى، مُعْتَازِينَ مَكْرُوبِينَ مُذَلِّينَ، 
38 وَهُمْ لَمْ يَكُنِ الْعَالَمُ مُسْتَحِقّاً لَهُمْ. تَائِهِينَ فِي بَرَارِيَّ وَجِبَالٍ وَمَغَايِرَ وَشُقُوقِ الأَرْضِ. 
39 فَهَؤُلاَءِ كُلُّهُمْ، مَشْهُوداً لَهُمْ بِالإِيمَانِ، لَمْ يَنَالُوا الْمَوْعِدَ، 
40 إِذْ سَبَقَ اللهُ فَنَظَرَ لَنَا شَيْئاً أَفْضَلَ، لِكَيْ لاَ يُكْمَلُوا بِدُونِنَا. [/q-bible]

الأيمان بالمسيح له مبادئ, يمكننا حصرها في اربعة:


المبدأ الأول :-
الله يحبك ولديه خطه رائعة لحياتك, فبالنسبة لمحبة الله يقول الكتاب المقدس (يوحنا3:16):
[Q-BIBLE]لأنه هكذا أحب الله العالم حتى بذل ابنه الوحيد لكى لا يهلك كل من يؤمن به بل تكون له الحياة الابدية.[/Q-BIBLE]

   بالنسبة لخطة الله، قال المسيح (يوحنا10:10) :

[Q-BIBLE] قال المسيح : أما أنا فقد أتيت لتكون لهم حياه وليكون لهم أفضل.[/Q-BIBLE]
 
حياة فيّاضة وذات هدف.

المبدأ الثاني :-
لأن الانسان خاطئ ومنفصل عن الله، فلا يقدر أن يعرف ويختبر محبة الله ولا الخطة التي رسمها لحياته. 
بالنسبة للإنسان الخاطئ يقول الكتاب المقدس (رومية23:3):

[Q-BIBLE]الجميع أخطأوا وأعوزهم مجد الله [/Q-BIBLE]

 خُلق الله الانسان لتكون له شركة مع الله، لكن الانسان أختار أن يسلك فى طريقه المستقل بعيداً عن الله، فإنقطعت الشركة بينهما. هذا الانفصال عن الله هو ما يسميه الكتاب المقدس خطية ... وتظهر عندما يتمرد الانسان على الله ولا يهتم بوصاياه ولا يعيش فى مستوى القداسة الذى يريده الله له.
يقول الكتاب المقدس (رومية23:6):

[Q-BIBLE]لأن أجرة الخطية هي موت[/Q-BIBLE] 

(الموت هنا يعني انفصال  روحي عن الله).
 الله قدوس والإنسان خاطئ، وهوة عظيمة تفصل بينهما. و الإنسان حاول أن
 يجتاز الهوة بجهوده الشخصية: كالحياة الصالحة والتدين والأخلاق الجيدة والفلسفة .. الخ. ولكن محاولاته لم تجدي.
 هل يقدم لنا المبدأ الثالث الحل؟

المبدأ الثالث :-
إن يسوع المسيح هو علاج الله الوحيد لخطية الإنسان وبواستطه وحده يمكنك أن تعرف وتختبر محبة الله وخطته لحياتك. 
 لقد مات عنا:
 وكما أن الله افتدى ابن ابينا ابراهيم بكبش عظيم عندما أوشط أن يضحي به لله، هكذا افتدى الله العالم كله بالكبش العظيم، يسوع المسيح، الذي مات عوضاً عنا ليمحو خطايانا. وكما يقول لنا الكتاب المقدس يوحنا29:1 وفي رومية8:5.

 [Q-BIBLE]- في الغد نظر يوحنا يسوع مقبلاً إليه فقال هوذا حمل الله الذي يرفع خطية العالم.[/Q-BIBLE]
[Q-BIBLE]- لكن الله بين محبته لنا لآنه ونحن بعد خطاة مات المسيح لأجلنا.
 لقد قام من الموت:[/Q-BIBLE]

  إن المسيح مات من أجل خطايانا حسب الكتب. وأنه دفن وأنه قام في اليوم الثالث حسب الكتب ( كورنثوس الأولى3:15-6)
 المسيح هو الطريق الوحيد (يوحنا6:14) :

[Q-BIBLE]قال له يسوع، أنا هو الطريق والحق والحياة، ليس أحد يأتى الى الآب إلا بي. [/Q-BIBLE]

 لقد عبر الله الهوه التى تفصلنا عنه بأنه أقام جسراً فوقها فأرسل يسوع المسيح ليموت على الصليب بدلاً عنا. 

المبدأ الرابع:- 
 يجب على كل منا أن يقبل يسوع المسيح رباً ومخلصاً وسيداً له، عندئذ نعرف ونختبر محبة الله وخطته لحياتنا. 
 ينبغى أن نقبل المسيح (يوحنا12:1):

[Q-BIBLE]أما كل الذين قبلوه فأعطاهم سلطاناً أن يصيروا أولاد الله أى المؤمنون بإسمه.[/Q-BIBLE]

 نحن نقبل المسيح بالإيمان (أفسس8:2-9):

[Q-BIBLE]لأنكم بالنعمة مخلصون بالإيمان وذلك ليس منكم هو عطية الله. ليس من أعمال كيلا يفتخر أحد.[/Q-BIBLE]

  علي أن أقبل المسيح بدعوة شخصية مني: قال الرب يسوع في رؤيا 20:3

[Q-BIBLE]هأنذا واقف على الباب واقرع إن سمع أحد صوتي وفتح الباب أدخل اليه[/Q-BIBLE]

 يتضمن قبول المسيح  التحول من الذات إلى الله، ثقة منا بأن المسيح يدخل حياتنا ويغفر خطايانا ويجعلنا كما يريد هو .. ولا يكفي الأقتناع العقلي بتصريحات المسيح أو مجرد الأختبار العاطفي فقط.



الايمان بالمسيح يتضمن الايمان بالاساسيات و هي:​​

الايمان بالمسيح بكونه الله الظاهر بالجسد
نحن نؤمن بأن الله تجسد في جسد ولد من العذراء مريم
للتعرف و الاطلاع عن معنى التجسد, اتبع الرواط التالية:
*التجسد الإلهي,
††† التجسد الإلهى †††  ,
من أقوال الآباء عن التجسد ,
التجسد الإلهى فى فكر القديس كيرلس الكبير ,
كتب عن التجسد الالهى ,
التجسد عند اوريجانيوس  ,* 
للمزيد من مواضيع التجسد اتبع الرابط التالي الذي سيستخدم موقع جوجل لاظهار النتائج من موقع و منتديات الكنيسة فقط: اضغط هنا*
*
​
الايمان بخطة الله لخلاص البشرية بتقديم جسد المسيح على الصليب
نحن نؤمن ان الله تجسد و قدم هذا الجسد كفارة للخطايا, اي بدلاً عنا, نحن نؤمن ان الجسد هو الذي مات و ليس الله, فالله لا يموت بل هو حي من الازل و الى الابد.*
*للتعرف و الاطلاع عن معنى الصلب, اتبع الرواط التالية:
جاري تحضير الروابط 

​
الايمان بقيامة المسيح الانتصارية على الموت
نحن نؤمن ان المسيح لم يقدم الجسد على الصليب فقط, بل قام من الاموات في اليوم الثالث, معلناً قوت لاهوته المُحي و معلناً انتصاره على الموت و اتمامه لخطة الخلاص, فبقيامته صارت لنا حياة اذ هو قام و انتصر:
للتعرف و الاطلاع عن القيامة, اتبع الروابط التالية:
جاري تحضير الروابط*
*
​
الايمان برجوع المسيح ثانية
نحن نؤمن ان المسيح بعد صلبه و قيامته, صعد الى السماء بشهادة تلاميذه و بمعاينة منهم, فهو ايضاً وعد انه سيرجع ليأخذ المؤمنين الى ملكوته و لكي يدين و يقيم الدينونة, فهو الديان و له السلطان
للتعرف و الاطلاع عن رجوع المسيح, اتبع الروابط التالية:
جاري تحضير الروابط
​



*الموضوع تحت الانشاء, سنرجع لاكمال الروابط المهمة التي تعطي القارئ و الباحث خلفية ممتازة و ارضية صلبة في الايمان المسيحي
صلواتنا ان يتمجد اسمه الرب و ان يتربع على عرش القلوب المحتارة و الضائعة و البعيدة عنه.
سلام و نعمة*​


----------

